# new gauge stuff



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive had these gauges in my dash for a while, but i recently bought some autometer angle rings off ebay and put them in. they are only temporarily in there right now, but i thought ide put these up and if anyone needs help in knowing where/how to drill into the dash, ill explain. oh, i still need to put one more gauge to the right. i know it looks off center right now


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good and with those there noone could see them! I like the how they are angle so you could see them better, how much did the rings cost?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

$15 shipped


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

gotta link? I want something like that so when I install the BB I want it to seem like a sleeper :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got them off ebay, buy you can get them from summitracing.com for a few more bucks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking good brotha time for that bigga turbo and head..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks good
clean install


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

get a vedio of you boosting, i will get on once my BB is installed


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have no way to uplink videos?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how big is the video? if its not that big , ill host it just PM me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need to make one first haha. ive been wanting too though for a long time, so as soon as my new setup is on, ill be makin that shit


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking better every time i see it
nice and stealth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Very clean install, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice and clean install! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Can you post instructions on the whole install?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i need to make one first haha. ive been wanting too though for a long time, so as soon as my new setup is on, ill be makin that shit


me too, we will both be boostin the Sr :thumbup: I jus need to install mine, get new intercooler pipe and exhaust. Which would get done once the motor is in


----------

